# Drying towels?



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

After a new one.

Anything of interest out there at the moment?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

in2detailing drinker had mine a while now and performs spot on


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

This one is really good . Best I have used so far.
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/purestar-duplex-drying-towel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've got the kkd Silverback which is a great towel and I use that if I'm doing both the cars at once because it holds a lot of water without needed to be rung out 

My go to for just doing one car is the klin medium towel, it's just that little bit softer but doesn't hold enough for 2 cars 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Klin Duo xl


----------



## fred-the-red (Aug 9, 2018)

Gyeon Q2M Silk Dryer is towel of choice
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/gyeon-q2m-silk-dryer
Once around the windows to dampen it before doing the paintwork. One touch drying.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Give these a go, i'm Amazed at what they absorb.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...24-double-twistress-premium-loop-drying-towel


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Something large and weighing around 1400 GSM,

I picked up 2 of these recently

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/pb-...MIo_f_2dCw3wIVbbvtCh3weAOhEAQYAyABEgL2NPD_BwE

ITs a good size
costs under a tenner 
drys a whole car without needing to wring it


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Uber drying towel from Elite are the best I've used
https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/elite-xl-ultra-plush-uber-deep-pile-drying-towel-60x90cm/


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Korean twisted pile, one of the best towels I've used.

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...dual-twisted-pile-drying-towel-70-x-90cm.html


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

had a silverback which was good. Then I tried a kiln duo and wont use anything else now. Even bought another so I can rotate them through the wash.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a few, but TBH my preferred is the Gtechic MF4. Its under a tenner too, but not the only reason it just works so well for me.
Like to lay on and pat and I can get all round the car easily, no dragging at all. Not sure what else is needed?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got three of the Serious Performance Uber towels. I honestly can't see how they could be bettered

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,130,toView_820.html


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

pxr5 said:


> I've got three of the Serious Performance Uber towels. I honestly can't see how they could be bettered
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,130,toView_820.html


My one is few years old and still good:thumb:


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

CarPro just put out a new one also a new one to clean windows with a foam core.


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

I still keep coming back to the Meguiars supreme towel from Halfords. It works really well for me and usually priced around £16.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve just got an AG Instadry, will be trying it soon.


----------



## Ryan90VRS (Sep 17, 2010)

Klin Korea. They're like magic. Literally draw dropping performance.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Just ordered the AF Aqua Deluxe upon good reviews and recommendation. Will see how I get on - was well overdue a new one.


----------



## Ryan90VRS (Sep 17, 2010)

I wasn't that impressed with the Aqua Deluxe not as good as the wooly mammoth and I think the Klin stuff is better still.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Ryan90VRS said:


> I wasn't that impressed with the Aqua Deluxe not as good as the wooly mammoth and I think the Klin stuff is better still.


Woolly mammoths seems popular. Will give the AF a try and if not good will try some of these suggestions


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Gyeon silk dryer, cant believe more people haven't suggested these. I've tried all the toher and this was a game changer for me. Fantastic!!!


----------

